# Délai de connexion dépassé



## kikaditkoi (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

je me suis inscrits sur ce forum car vous, les membres, internautes et admins êtes ma dernière carte....

J'ai fait l'acquisition récent d'un MacBook Pro : (MAC OSX VERSION 10.7)


Informations matériel*:

  Nom du modèle:	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle:	MacBookPro8,1
  Nom du processeur:	Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur:	2.3 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Nombre total de c&#339;urs:	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par c&#339;ur):	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3:	3 Mo
  Mémoire:	4 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage:	MBP81.0047.B0E
  Version SMC (système):	1.68f96
  Numéro de série (système):	C02GJL0LDRJ7
  UUID du matériel:	300862CF-C708-5BF6-9900-B60620EACC7A
  Capteur de mouvement brusque:
  État:	Activé

je suis plus que novice et n'ai pas vraiment de connaissances informatiques...

je suis actuellement basé à Bora Bora pour raisons professionnelles et suis logé dans un bungalow, le numéro 35 pour être précis. Mon collègue, logeant en bungalow 33, soit à 6 mètres du mien à acheter un système wifi. Il m'a donné le code WAP personnel pour que je puisse m'y connecter. 
Nous avons fais le test dans son bungalow, tout fonctionne à merveille: mon macbook, son ordinateur fixe, son portable ... 

en revanche, depuis mon bungalow, je détecte son wifi à 100% mais quand je le sélectionne et entre le password, le message "délai de connexion dépassé" apparaît... et lorsque je suis à 3 mètres du bungalow, tout va bien... j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide... QUE FAIRE??? j'ai absolument besoin d'un accès internet pour terminer mon tout DERNIER travail scolaire pour pouvoir accéder à mon diplôme....

merci d'avance à tous pour votre lecture et votre aide
 A +

Kikaditkoi


----------



## shub2 (18 Novembre 2011)

J'ai à peu près le même matériel, PowerBook, que vous, à part le processeur qui est bicore (2 processeurs en architecture parallèle dans le même boitier) et qui tourne un peu + vite, 2,7 Ghz je crois.
Normalement si vous avez le Wi-Fi il y a une icône qui apparaît dans la barre de Finder et si vous cliquez dessus elle vous affiche tous les réseaux WI-Fi à proximité, affublés d'un cadenas si on ne peut pas s'y connecter.
Sinon en dehors de Numericable où je suis abonné, si je travaille loin de chez moi et de mon modem ADSL j'ai Free WiFi, Patmos, SFR  WI Fi Public comme Wi Fi possibles: malheureusement, si vous n'êtes pas localisée dans une grande ville (j'habite Paris) vous aurez fatalement moins de réseaux à votre disposition mais il faut chercher le meilleur.

HÉLAS, C'EST TOUT CE que moi je peux vous dire: peut-être que d'autres auront de meilleurs idées ici.
Bonne continuation


----------



## 12:51 (18 Novembre 2011)

Parfois ça me fait ça aussi, c'est juste que tu es hors de portée du wifi même si ton ordinateur le voit quand même...


----------



## kikaditkoi (18 Novembre 2011)

trop loin? 

je suis a 6 mètres de la bornes et ça fonctionne pas... c'est bizarre quand meme, non?


----------



## madmath (18 Novembre 2011)

La distance est une chose mais il ne faut pas oublier la nature des matériaux traversés.
Par exemple, le métal et le béton absorbent fortement les ondes Wifi alors que le bois non.
Tu peux regarder la liste sur ce site.

Mais c'est quand même bizarre. Quel est le type de point d'accès Wifi?


----------



## kikaditkoi (19 Novembre 2011)

je ne sais pas... la seule chose que je sais...  c'est qu'il laisse une bande passant de 10... un truc comme ca... j'y comprend rien... et sinon il n'y a que 3 arbres et un autre bungalow (en bois) entre le point wifi et moi


----------



## jb104 (19 Novembre 2011)

bonjour !!
j'ai le même avec mon mbp 15 de février 2010. Je m'explique : le routeur wifi est dans une piece à coté de mon bureau (+/- 6 m) avec des murs entre (pas d'arbres ni de bingalows...) et de tps en tps, alors que je suis connecté et que je navigue sur internet, la connexion s'arrete et lorsque j'essaye de me reconnecter via airport (je crois que c'est ça...) mon mbp détecte le réseau (5 barres) mais j'ai la même réponse que toi : "délai de connexion dépassé". Alors jarrêtais mon ordi, la laissais se reposer un peu (oui je crois que c'est une femelle, sans être macho, mais elle ne marche que qd elle veut et sarrête pour des raisons indéterminées...).

Et puis un jour ou j'étais dans l'urgence à devoir télécharger un email, je suis allé jusqu'au routeur, à 30 cm et là boom la connexion était de retour, et même si je retourne dans mon bureau, la connexion reste toujours "accrochée" si je peux dire.

Alors je ne sais toujours pas quel est le pb mais bon, voilà, pb résolu 

Jb


----------

